# Well, just got back from the L.A auto show



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

And I come back very disappointed with Nissan. Every other manufacturer seemed to have made improvements on existing models, and many have added new models or different technologies, concepts, etc. Nearly all of them, except Nissan. 2005 brings the same damn Sentra, same cheasy plastic interior (which I found to be the same bad fit and finish with cheap plastic in the brand new frontiers as well), and nothing exciting. Our 2005 Sentra mufflers even come complete with the god-awful rusted weld splatter we've all come to know and love in recent years. There were no concept cars, not even a halfway interesting display. Their whole display came across as half assed. They were the only company that didn't have pricing for the cars, listing details and options, etc. They just looked like they were rolled in and left there with little to no planning. The only model they really went all out on and made halfway presentable was the Titan. 

I went with my domestic-loving, dodge-obsessed freind, and found that he was right in everything he said about how unbeleivably nice the SRT-4 is, and how Ford and Chevy are making some pretty good comebacks. This is not the same Nissan company that my parents fell in love with and what made me a loyalist to them back in the early nineties. 

This is sure to piss a lot of people off. I apologize if I offend anyone, but I really expected Nissan to tighten their quality control for 2005. I'm just very frustrated with the company, even downright heart broken with them, and I don't think I'll be able to justify buying another vehicle of theirs anytime soon.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that sucks. i was hoping to hear something along the lines of the new 06 sentra being saweet.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I was thinking that the New Altima SER was quite nice according to the reviews. But oh well that sucks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Altima SER is damn nice. Sat in and drove one.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LA Auto show is nothing.  
Detroit is when they'll show the concepts. And I doubt they'll show the new sentra at the show until it is available for sale.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

It's been my own personal opinion,that I've kept pretty much to myself,that Nissan has been on that half assed,down hill spiral, for quite some time now. The quality is getting worse,or complacent,if you will and the trucks,anyway, are only getting bigger. Maybe they(the Japanese) have just slipped into the American thought process." Bigger IS better" and" they ONLY cost 5 bazillion dollars". These are not the Nissans I(your parents) fell in love with. They're my opinions and I'm welcome to them.LOL


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> The Altima SER is damn nice. Sat in and drove one.


Yeah, but how much are they selling it for. Isn't it 27 or 30,000? I think with that kind of money, you can do a whole lot better somewhere else. Correct me if I'm wrong about the price though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

GarrettSER said:


> Yeah, but how much are they selling it for. Isn't it 27 or 30,000? I think with that kind of money, you can do a whole lot better somewhere else. Correct me if I'm wrong about the price though.


The one I was in was going for 26K. It's got power out the ass and I don't wanna know what another 80-100 from a turbo would do to that thing. All I know is inital quality was DAYMN nice.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The one I was in was going for 26K. It's got power out the ass and I don't wanna know what another 80-100 from a turbo would do to that thing. All I know is inital quality was DAYMN nice.


The quality of the Alt SE-R is really nice...I mean hell, even Ferrari doesnt put forged wheels on their cars OE!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> This is not the same Nissan company that my parents fell in love with and what made me a loyalist to them back in the early nineties.


You're right it isn't. That was a japanese brand.
This is a french subsidiary.

Seth


----------

